# Brisket Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did a 15 pound packer brisket over night on the Akorn for eating today. I separated the point and flat to make it fit in the cooker. I smoked the point on the extender rack over the flat on the main grate. I used my Montreal Seasoning/Espresso marinade. Was really good.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

That looks really good!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good looking bark!!!


----------



## jonscott8 (Jan 18, 2015)

Helluvua job, enjoy!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another home run paymaster!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Another big hit with the Akorn! It all looks delicious Paymaster!!!
I think I just gained 10lbs looking at that! :thumbsup:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Love me some Brisket, and that Brisket looks lovable.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, gained 10lbs back after seeing that! Oh well, you only live once :thumbsup:


----------

